# Drill Mounted Pump



## mico1984 (Mar 26, 2009)

Has anyone used the drill mounted pumps available in the market? I’m looking for an inexpensive way to transfer wine other than by gravity flow.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 26, 2009)

I dont have a drill mounted pump but do have an aspirator pump and if you watch ebay closely you can get 1 for about $65 with shipping.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 26, 2009)

mico1984 said:


> Has anyone used the drill mounted pumps available in the market? I’m looking for an inexpensive way to transfer wine other than by gravity flow.


One of the Canadian distributors (ABC Cork) had one listed a couple of years ago. But I haven't used it.

Steve


----------

